# Black Friday Week Specials! Buy 1 get 1 free with a free 60ml bottle, your choice!!



## MJR Research (Nov 25, 2013)

To get in the holiday spirit we are offering our buy one get one free on all liquid research products. Any order over $100 before shipping receive a 60ml bottle of your choice. Also, check out our peptides!


All you have to do it's spend $100. In the comment section put the free 60ml bottle you would like. Also if you want a different BOGO item besides what you order put that in the comment section also. The free bottles have to be of equal or lesser value

Madison James Research Chemicals | Buy Research Chemicals


----------



## MJR Research (Nov 26, 2013)

Clen is on the way!


----------



## MJR Research (Nov 28, 2013)

Get this while it's still going.


----------

